# 78 skyscrapers approved in mumbai in one day..



## sherindian

Mumbai: On Saturday, High-rise Committee chairman Shafi Parkar and BMC commissioner Sitaram Kunte approved development proposals for 78 skyscrapers " buildings above the height of 70 metres. Saying that Mumbai has only 30 buildings of 100 metres height or more, while Shanghai has 200 and New York close to 500, Mr Kunte made a case for buildings to get taller to circumvent the city's lack of space.

The High-rise Committee's approval for 78 skyscrapers (higher than 70 metres) in the near future, along with the support of the BMC commissioner, is set to change Mumbai's skyline in the near future. 

Civic chief Sitaram Kunte and chief of the High-rise Committee, justice (retd) Shafi Parkar, both advocated the need for towers citing space crunch in Mumbai.

Participating in a seminar called 'Rising skyline of Mumbai' hosted by the practising engineers, architects and town planners association (PEATA) on Saturday, Kunte quoted an article in a reputed economics periodical, saying that Mumbai has only 30 buildings which are at a height of 100 metres or more, whereas Shanghai has 200 and New York has close to 500.

The present committee, appointed last year, has approved 38 new proposals of high-rises and 40 proposals which were pending with the last committee, said the civic chief. In his address, justice (retd) Parkar said tall buildings were a necessary alternative for the rising population of Mumbai. He stressed that enough space around the buildings was required for the high-rises.

Even as the limited space available makes it imperative to have high-rises, Mr Kunte said, a suggestion by the Maharashtra Chamber of Housing Industry (MCHI) to allow high-rises on small plots was not acceptable. He said the State government's approval to recommendations by the BMC on proposals for tall buildings - up to 120 metres - should not require the High-rise Committee approval and proposals for structures between 120 to 200 metres must be scrutinised by reputed institutions such as VJTI and IIT. Structures higher than 200 metres height must have structural consultants of international repute.

Mr Kunte assured the PEATA members and developers that the civic body will not go ahead on proposals without prior consultation. He also informed them that till May 31 this year, 326 proposals on high-rises were received by the High-rise committee, out of which 322 were cleared and 104 were pending. Sixty two are pending for submission of required documents.

In his welcome speech, PEATA chairman Pravin Kanekar said the city skyline was changing fast with diminishing textile mills and old chawls which used to be part of its identity. High-rises are a necessity and proposals for them should be cleared on priority, he said.

Making a presentation, Sunil Nesarikar, deputy chief fire officer of the BMC, said that soon, a 90 metre-high ladder will be procured to meet the requirements for fighting fires in Mumbai. Currently, the tallest ladder is 68 metres high and the tallest ladder available in the world is 120 metres high. The seminar was coordinated by architect Shirish Sukhatme and convened by Dr H M Raje and Ajit Khatri.
For NDTV Updates, 
Mumbai skyline to get 78 times taller

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 5link

very ambitious but the plan would probably be plagued by land acquistion problems


----------



## Roybot

5link said:


> very ambitious but the plan would probably be plagued by land acquistion problems



Land acquisition is not a problem in Mumbai. Most of the developers already have the land, they just needed approval to build.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Icewolf

Lol... Most of the skyscrapers won't be finished by 2050.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

Icewolf said:


> Lol... Most of the skyscrapers won't be finished by 2050.



Get a grip,

Mumbai - SkyscraperCity

P.S: Mumbai has 118 buildings above 100m, wrong reporting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jade

Icewolf said:


> Lol... Most of the skyscrapers won't be finished by 2050.



It is not the government, but the private players that will build the skyscrapers. And the private players are really fast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shatterpoint

Guys can France help India in infrastructure? We do have some of the worlds best design and architectural companies and as you guys know France is all about beauty and aesthetics.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Icewolf

Shatterpoint said:


> Guys can France help India in infrastructure? We do have some of the worlds best design and architectural companies and as you guys know France is all about beauty and aesthetics.


 
Lol... Why are you always talking about France and India... Most Indians can't even locate France on a map

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sherindian

Icewolf said:


> Lol... Why are you always talking about France and India... Most Indians can't even locate France on a map



abe tu fir aa gaya, loll btw how many skyscrapers does pakistan have??? a hint: it is a number invented by an ancient indian

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## Icewolf

sherindian said:


> abe tu fir aa gaya, loll btw how many skyscrapers does pakistan have??? a hint: it is a number invented by an ancient indian


 
lol check out mumbai skyline and karachi skyline... pretty much the same dear

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shrivatsa

Icewolf said:


> Lol... Why are you always talking about France and India... Most Indians can't even locate France on a map



Yup, everybody in the world can locate Pakistan though. just need to give a hint, who was osama chacha's gracious host?

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Icewolf

shrivatsa said:


> Yup, everybody in the world can locate Pakistan though. just need to give a hint, who was osama chacha's gracious host?


 
And who funded LTTE?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

Icewolf said:


> Lol... Why are you always talking about France and India... Most Indians can't even locate France on a map



Just cause you can't doesn't mean every one else can't either.



Icewolf said:


> lol check out mumbai skyline and karachi skyline... pretty much the same dear



You are kidding right? Karachi doesn't even have a skyline

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Icewolf

Roybot said:


> Just cause you can't doesn't mean every one else can't either.
> 
> 
> 
> You are kidding right? Karachi doesn't even have a skyline


 
Yes I can't locate France... Maybe i just point near spain.


Lol Mumbai "skyline" and karachi skyline are pretty much the same

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sherindian

Icewolf said:


> lol check out mumbai skyline and karachi skyline... pretty much the same dear



do u even know that mumbai currently has 400 buildings under cons as we speak, almost on avg 5-10 new buildings are starting cons everyday, by 2013 it will have a new metro and by 2012 a new monorail a brand new airport by 2014 and another new airport by 2015. lolll r u crazyy man. tu itna bada chawal kaise hai that ur comparing mumbai with ur karachi.... plzz have a look 

Mumbai - SkyscraperCity

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Roybot

Shatterpoint said:


> Guys can France help India in infrastructure? We do have some of the worlds best design and architectural companies and as you guys know France is all about beauty and aesthetics.



Indian builders are capable enough, although am quite sure French architects and consultants are involved in few projects in Mumbai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sherindian

Icewolf said:


> Yes I can't locate France... Maybe i just point near spain.
> 
> 
> Lol Mumbai "skyline" and karachi skyline are pretty much the same



show us some pics of superdeveloped karachi skyline and also bring in karachi airport and metro and monorails and superhighways.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Icewolf said:


> Yes I can't locate France... Maybe i just point near spain.
> 
> 
> Lol Mumbai "skyline" and karachi skyline are pretty much the same



Karachi doesn't have a skyline, there is like 3 buildings more than 100 m tall. Thats not a skyline, thats just 3 random buildings

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Icewolf

Roybot said:


> Karachi doesn't have a skyline, there is like 3 buildings more than 100 m tall. Thats not a skyline, thats just 3 random buildings


 
Same impression I had when I looked at Mumbai


----------



## Roybot

Icewolf said:


> Same impression I had when I looked at Mumbai



You are mistaken, show us some photos of Karachi "skyline?


----------



## neutral_person

The skyline looks pretty decent already for Mumbai. Cant wait until these new buildings are added

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Icewolf said:


> lol check out mumbai skyline and karachi skyline... pretty much the same dear



Nah

Mumbai skyline isn't tall yet, but it's taller than Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## sherindian

Icewolf said:


> Same impression I had when I looked at Mumbai



take us on a tour to karachi then we will show u mumbai to humiliate u to death....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shatterpoint

Mumbai is starting to look good, Mumbai is a global city and it needs some more beautiful tall buildings to show the world, Mumbai has so many historic buildings and when the new tall skyscrapers start coming up it will give it a perfect blend of the new and the old.


----------



## sherindian

what answer does karachi have for this:
igi was ranked 2nd this year in world airports, i bet mumbai will replace changi airport to be the first.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## neutral_person

Indian city skylines for the most part are pretty average so far. Mumbai is decent, but other than that as far as I know, major cities like Delhi/Bangalore/Chennai/Kolkata dont really have good skylines. I wish that is something Indian politicians and private sector firms would work on.


----------



## sherindian

Shatterpoint said:


> Mumbai is starting to look good, Mumbai is a global city and it needs some more beautiful tall buildings to show the world, Mumbai has so many historic buildings and when the new tall skyscrapers start coming up it will give it a perfect blend of the new and the old.



more buildings , metros, monorails, highways, airports are coming faster than u think. all old dirty mills and chawls are being replaced at superfast speeds.



neutral_person said:


> Indian city skylines for the most part are pretty average so far. Mumbai is decent, but other than that as far as I know, major cities like Delhi/Bangalore/Chennai/Kolkata dont really have good skylines. I wish that is something Indian politicians and private sector firms would work on.



indian skylines will be built with time and yes they will be built. its economic boom and rising middle class that will lead to more infrastructure creating in cities. today 8 cities of india have metros under cons. all of them will soon have good skylines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Icewolf

Look at Mumbai skyline upfront... Some buildings look old and rusty, some look like they have been abandoned.


----------



## Roybot

Karachi Skyline.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Icewolf

Roybot said:


> Karachi Skyline.


 
Nice putting pics of Lyari Karachi.


----------



## Roybot

Icewolf said:


> Nice putting pics of Lyari Karachi.



Thats not Lyari.

Thats what most of Karachi looks like anyways.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

neutral_person said:


> Indian city skylines for the most part are pretty average so far. Mumbai is decent, but other than that as far as I know, major cities like *Delhi*/Bangalore/Chennai/Kolkata dont really have good skylines. I wish that is something Indian politicians and private sector firms would work on.



I think there are restrictions for Skyscrapers in Delhi..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neutral_person

jbond197 said:


> I think there is restrictions for Skyscrapers in Delhi..



What kind of restrictions and why?


----------



## Icewolf

Mumbai old







See Roybot? Only 3








Roybot said:


> Thats not Lyari.
> 
> Thats what most of Karachi looks like anyways.


 
Lol I think I would know what Lyari is and what different parts of Karachi look like


----------



## ashok321

neutral_person said:


> What kind of restrictions and why?



Proximity to earthquack zones and other geological variations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sherindian

neutral_person said:


> What kind of restrictions and why?



bczo delhi is soo huge and almost 50% of land is still available and not developed. and moreover delhi doesnt have a problem of massive slums. its already a beautifull city. 
there is a building uc in gurgaon that is over 300 m though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Icewolf said:


> Mumbai old
> 
> http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/47520580.jpg
> 
> See Roybot? Only 3
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/39/Mumbai_skyline.jpg



Thats an old photo of Nariman Point, new buildings are coming up in other areas

Anways, just go through these two threads and tell me if you still think Mumbai and Karachi look the same.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=586989&page=132

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=445441&page=449

Karachi lacks density.

No point dick measuring.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sherindian

neutral_person said:


> What kind of restrictions and why?



bczo delhi is soo huge and almost 50% of land is still available and not developed. and moreover delhi doesnt have a problem of massive slums. its already a beautifull city. 
there is a building uc in gurgaon that is over 300 m though.


----------



## jbond197

neutral_person said:


> What kind of restrictions and why?



For some areas, security is the reason..

And for residential plots, you can not go higher than 3 floors..

It's only in the Delhi outskirts some 14-20 floor buildings are coming up..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sherindian

Icewolf said:


> Mumbai old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See Roybot? Only 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I think I would know what Lyari is and what different parts of Karachi look like



nice then what are these:


----------



## neutral_person

Icewolf said:


> Mumbai old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See Roybot? Only 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I think I would know what Lyari is and what different parts of Karachi look like



What are you trying to prove by giving pictures of old Mumbai buildings? Post the whole skyline of Karachi to prove your point. 

Is this not Karachi?


----------



## jbond197

Icewolf, Karachi is beautiful city.. Mumbai doesn't even stand in front of it..  (sarcasm)

Guys, everyone loves his city.. go easy on him..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Icewolf

neutral_person said:


> What are you trying to prove by giving pictures of old Mumbai buildings? Post the whole skyline of Karachi to prove your point.
> 
> Is this not Karachi?


 
different parts of karachi looks like orangi town to me






Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neutral_person

We need something like a Chinese revolution in terms of building better skyscrapers. 

I am personally a big fan of how they completely revamped Shanghai in 2 decades into a top city. Look at Shanghai 1990 vs 2010, its a pretty good job done I must say.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Icewolf said:


> different parts of karachi looks like orangi town to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karachi



You just posted a old picture of Mumbai.

Miestai, kuriuose brangiausias nekilnojamasis turtas 2009 m. - TopTen.lt

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Icewolf

Sir LurkaLot said:


> You just posted a old picture of Mumbai.
> 
> Miestai, kuriuose brangiausias nekilnojamasis turtas 2009 m. - TopTen.lt


 
Yes it was meant to point out that Mumbai and Karachi are pretty much the same


----------



## sherindian

Sir LurkaLot said:


> You just posted a old picture of Mumbai.
> 
> Miestai, kuriuose brangiausias nekilnojamasis turtas 2009 m. - TopTen.lt


he is an idiot...



Icewolf said:


> Yes it was meant to point out that Mumbai and Karachi are pretty much the same



you wished they wereee..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## neutral_person

Icewolf said:


> different parts of karachi looks like orangi town to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karachi



Dude that is Mumbai. I would know, I was there last year. At least look properly before posting

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shatterpoint

I will be in Mumbai in September, will post photos of our travels through India.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Icewolf

Shatterpoint said:


> I will be in Mumbai in September, will post photos of our travels through India.


 
Please don't post any bad images of Mumbai.. Indian friends here might disown you


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Mumbai has some supertalls in the works right now.

examples






tallest one is 372 meters.











442 meters






^^ It's core






320 meters










301 meters

Many more under 300 meters in the works.


Building tall skyscrapers is a new trend in Mumbai.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sherindian

Shatterpoint said:


> I will be in Mumbai in September, will post photos of our travels through India.



make sure u do, i am also planning for an indian visit...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Skyscrapers are the worst things in the world. The same concrete and glass buildings makes: India, China, Singapore, Japan, Korea, UAE, U.S loose their culture and heritage. Why can't they be as unique as Italy, U.K, France, Spain, Greece, Turkey, Morocco ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sherindian

cb4 said:


> Skyscrapers are the worst things in the world. The same concrete and glass buildings makes: India, China, Singapore, Japan, Korea, UAE, U.S loose their culture. Why can't they be as unique as Italy, U.K, France, Spain, Morocco ?



u crazy brah, this is not 1800ss. india and china are 2 countries that will develop in 21 century and will build 21 century infra. european cities developed in late 1800s and early 1900, so they have infra of mostly that time, but they have also maintained it well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kingkobra

Icewolf said:


> lol check out mumbai skyline and karachi skyline... pretty much the same dear



how is it same?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer

cb4 said:


> Skyscrapers are the worst things in the world. The same concrete and glass buildings makes: India, China, Singapore, Japan, Korea, UAE, U.S loose their culture and heritage. Why can't they be as unique as Italy, U.K, France, Spain, Greece, Turkey, Morocco ?


 
These skyscrapers are coming up in some cities. You can find unique culture and heritage in every state in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kingkobra

Icewolf said:


> Nice putting pics of Lyari Karachi.



ROFLMAO, Even Navi Mumbai has a better skyline.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Don Jaguar

Nice images of mumbai. 

Skyline of karachi.


----------



## Koovie

anyone knows why they stalled construction of the India tower? This beast is planned to be 700 m high


----------



## Don Jaguar

Karachi.


----------



## Don Jaguar

Sir LurkaLot said:


> 442 meters



What's the name of this building?


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Mumbai Karachi dick measuring contest? 

Seriously! skylines are fine, but what matters is infrastructure and standards of living, for me atleast.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## core

Koovie said:


> anyone knows why they stalled construction of the India tower? This beast is planned to be 700 m high



The continued delays come as a new round of research by Barclays Capital has surfaced showing high correlations between skyscraper construction and economic crises. According the report&#8217;s analyst, &#8220;India, it seems, is playing catch-up&#8230; If history proves to be right, this building boom in China and India could simply be a reflection of a misallocation of capital, which may result in an economic correction in the next five years.&#8221;

India&#8217;s economy, the third largest in Asia, is showing signs of slowing in economic growth, potentially signaling financial instability in future months. While no official announcement has been made concerning the fate of the India Tower, all signs point to continued postponement and a potential scrapping of the entire project 

In Limbo - The India Tower - Construction Digital


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Koovie said:


> anyone knows why they stalled construction of the India tower? This beast is planned to be 700 m high



The people making it got caught up in the 2G scandal.

The tower was all set to go.


















Images from early 2011.


I dont think it'll get cancelled, but the 720 meters will be downsized maybe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kingkobra

Don Jaguar said:


> What's the name of this building?



World one

LOWER PAREL | Lodha Place | World One 442m-117fl + World Crest 223m-57fl + more | U/C - Page 37 - SkyscraperCity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rcrmj

kingkobra said:


> how is it same?


 
the Mumbai skyline is really awful```a long way to go


these are cool skylines


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*3 towers 337 meters each*










*304 meters*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

Karachi will never beat Mumbai in the same way as Mumbai will never beat Shanghai!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Markus said:


> Karachi will never beat Mumbai in the same way as Mumbai will never beat Shanghai!




Karachi, Colombo, Dhaka aren't good now. But they'll have good skylines in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Don Jaguar

Design of world one is very nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sherindian

Don Jaguar said:


> Design of world one is very nice.


i like namaste tower the most. culture and beauty

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Don Jaguar said:


> Design of world one is very nice.




I think this is the best design coming up.







Imperial Tower, Mumbai
Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill Architecture
Client: SD Corp.




> Imperial Tower is a *116-story *residential building next to two existing towers in Mumbai, India. At *400 meters*, it will be Mumbai's tallest building, and will serve as a prototype for future tall towers in this densely developed but currently low-rise city. The tower's form is distinguished by sensuous curves, lush skygardens and a high-performance, highly reflective exterior wall. The aerodynamic shape of the tower is designed to confuse the wind, minimizing negative effects of wind action on the building; the skygardens also help break up wind vortexes around the building. The terraces also function as beautiful amenities for building occupants, providing access to light and views and a strong connection with the natural world in a manner atypical for Mumbai. The exterior wall provides a strong visual contrast with the heavy masonry cladding of most surrounding buildings; the wall system is also highly sustainable, blocking solar heat gain and diffusing direct sunlight in the city's hot, humid climate. Other sustainable features include greywater collection and re-use systems, high-efficiency MEP systems, a green wall podium and the use of native plants throughout the landscaping. The 76,000-square-meter tower features 132 luxury residential units, whose interiors were designed by our firm.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sherindian

Sir LurkaLot said:


> I think this is the best design coming up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imperial Tower, Mumbai
> Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill Architecture
> Client: SD Corp.


i dont think this has started cons yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

In times of economic slowdown I think investing so heavily in concrete is a mistake. If money gets stuck there, its just stuck.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kingkobra

Asim Aquil said:


> In times of economic slowdown I think investing so heavily in concrete is a mistake. If money gets stuck there, its just stuck.



Mumbai has no space left to grow and hence these vertical ventures, besides these there are also massive slum rehabilitation being undertaken and proposed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Icewolf said:


> Lol Mumbai "skyline" and karachi skyline are pretty much the same



Prove it and close the case. 'BE a MAN' (russel peters style).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kingkobra

one of the first completely cladded building in mumbai will be kohinoor square in Dadar ( 203m-52fl + 117m-32fl)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sherindian

Asim Aquil said:


> In times of economic slowdown I think investing so heavily in concrete is a mistake. If money gets stuck there, its just stuck.



do u think the committe that approved 78 buildings in one day are idiots??? 
in entire history of india not even 10 skyscrapers are approved in one day,why 78??
first of all real estate in mumbai can never be in downfall, its boom time. 

there are 500 tall buildings uc in mumbai right now(over 30 floors) and another 1000 are in pipeline. add to that 2 different metros one for mumbai and another for navi mumbai and 2 airports and 1 monorail. 

i think its a great decision... keep them coming.



kingkobra said:


> Mumbai has no space left to grow and hence these vertical ventures, besides these there are also massive slum rehabilitation being undertaken and proposed.



mumbai has ample space if u remove the slums. golibar, dharavi and many more. builders are ready to grab the land for development.


----------



## kingkobra

sherindian said:


> do u think the committe that approved 78 buildings in one day are idiots???
> in entire history of india not even 10 skyscrapers are approved in one day,why 78??
> first of all real estate in mumbai can never be in downfall, its boom time.
> 
> there are *500* tall buildings uc in mumbai right now(over 30 floors) and another *1000 *are in pipeline. add to that 2 different metros one for mumbai and another for navi mumbai and 2 airports and 1 monorail.
> 
> i think its a great decision... keep them coming.



holy smoke from where did you get that number? I hope you are not considering entire MMR.



sherindian said:


> do u think the committe that approved 78 buildings in one day are idiots???
> in entire history of india not even 10 skyscrapers are approved in one day,why 78??
> first of all real estate in mumbai can never be in downfall, its boom time.
> 
> there are 500 tall buildings uc in mumbai right now(over 30 floors) and another 1000 are in pipeline. add to that 2 different metros one for mumbai and another for navi mumbai and 2 airports and 1 monorail.
> 
> i think its a great decision... keep them coming.
> 
> 
> 
> mumbai has ample space if u remove the slums. golibar, dharavi and many more. builders are ready to grab the land for development.



Golibar redevelopment is going on but it will take time and so will other slum projects, we can't wait for their completion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sherindian

kingkobra said:


> holy smoke from where did you get that number? I hope you are not considering entire MMR.
> 
> 
> 
> Golibar redevelopment is going on but it will take time and so will other slum projects, we can't wait for their completion.



400 building projects under sales tax scanner - Times Of India 

here u go, there are atleast 400-600 uc in 2012 and another 1000 lined up for approvals..

the problem is that even though mumbai 10 yrs from now will have more skyscrapers than almost any city in the world, but it will never be that beautifull. ther buildings are being built at random places and without any proper planning wherever a builder gets land they just build. we need a committe to make sure mumbai develops like shanghai other wise it will be a mess.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kingkobra

sherindian said:


> 400 building projects under sales tax scanner - Times Of India
> 
> here u go, there are atleast 400-600 uc in 2012 and another 1000 lined up for approvals..
> 
> the problem is that even though mumbai 10 yrs from now will have more skyscrapers than almost any city in the world, but it will never be that beautifull. ther buildings are being built at random places and without any proper planning wherever a builder gets land they just build. we need a committe to make sure mumbai develops like shanghai other wise it will be a mess.



I understand your concert but planned development is never going to take place in mumbai, there are far too many obstacles and NGOs 
But thats where Navi Mumbai comes in, also new thane is being planned as a new city..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

At least the pakistanis who are espousing the cause of indian Muslims should be happy....
For they (indian muslims) will get a new lease of life once Dharavi slum is transformed into such a venture..
Every Dharavi slum dweller would be more than lakhpati overnight....
What more Pakistanis want 

Well, no such scheme for Pakistani Hindus though....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sherindian

kingkobra said:


> I understand your concert but planned development is never going to take place in mumbai, there are far too many obstacles and NGOs
> But thats where Navi Mumbai comes in, also new thane is being planned as a new city..



it gets funny when a beautifull tall cladded building is built beside a rusty, dirty old british era chawals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

sherindian said:


> 400 building projects under sales tax scanner - Times Of India
> 
> here u go, there are atleast 400-600 uc in 2012 and another 1000 lined up for approvals..
> 
> the problem is that even though mumbai 10 yrs from now will have more skyscrapers than almost any city in the world, but it will never be that beautifull. ther buildings are being built at random places and without any proper planning wherever a builder gets land they just build. we need a committe to make sure mumbai develops like shanghai other wise it will be a mess.



China works with one voice, while the voices are fragmented in India, starting from Sharad Pawar, ending with Mulayam Yadav....

India has become a Italian colony, now that Sonia's whole family has shifted to India. Money is siphoned off overseas conveneintly.
China is a different breed....
Chinese always go whole hog, while indians just dilly dally and dawdle....
Too many babus spoil the broth

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kingkobra

sherindian said:


> it gets funny when a beautifull tall cladded building is built beside a rusty, dirty old british era chawals.



haha I know, but many old buildings are being redeveloped,so you never know, the whole look might change in next ten years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sherindian

ashok321 said:


> China works with one voice, while the voices are fragmented in India, starting from Sharad Pawar, ending with Mulayam Yadav....
> 
> India has become a Italian colony, now that Sonia's whole family has shifted in India. Money is siphoned off overseas conveneintly.
> China is a different breed....



well i hope india learns something from shanghai. mumbai will look its best only if its planned and buildings are built at the right place.



kingkobra said:


> haha I know, but many old buildings are being redeveloped,so you never know, the whole look might change in next ten years.



yeah it will change, no doubt about that. once a builder gets into chawals and builds a tall building the neighbouring chawals eventualy are forced or paid heavily to vacate for further expansion. but till then it looks stupid and funny

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jayron

Roybot said:


> Thats an old photo of Nariman Point, new buildings are coming up in other areas
> 
> Anways, just go through these two threads and tell me if you still think Mumbai and Karachi look the same.
> 
> Karachi - Page 132 - SkyscraperCity
> 
> Mumbai Cityscapes II - Page 449 - SkyscraperCity
> 
> Karachi lacks density.
> 
> No point dick measuring.



Karachi looks like chennai minus the greenery
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=323812&page=235

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujraparty

dont know WTF blast proof suppose to mean ...but nice 

The Hindu : News / National : Chenab rail bridge to be blast proof



> The concrete pillars too have been subjected to special treatment to bear the brunt of explosives. Given the bridge's crucial location, a ring of air safety network has been cast against any aerial attack. The bridge, with a lifespan of 120 years, will be the first in the country to get such a sophisticated ring of security.



*Highest railway bridge in J&K to be ready by 2015*

Highest railway bridge in J&K to be ready by 2015 - The Times of India


since this thread was related to Indian infrastructure devlopmnts thought id post it over here ...! hope OP doesn't mind

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banana

Markus said:


> Karachi will never beat Mumbai in the same way as Mumbai will never beat Shanghai!



In What Basis?

I think Bombay is already ahead than Shanghai in Terms of Industrialization.


----------



## Icewolf

Banana said:


> In What Basis?
> 
> I think Bombay is already ahead than Shanghai in Terms of Industrialization.


 
Slums...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rcrmj

Banana said:


> In What Basis?
> 
> *I think Bombay is already ahead than Shanghai in Terms of Industrialization*.


lol what rubbish does your government being feeding you? i guess there is a serious brainwashing and stereotyping project going on there in India``

ask anyone has been to shanghai and mumbai, they'd just think you are kind of retard


----------



## baker

come on guys how this is even closely related to indian defence.....


----------



## neutral_person

Banana said:


> In What Basis?
> 
> I think Bombay is already ahead than Shanghai in Terms of Industrialization.



Complete rubbish. 

Shanghai: 
Total: US$ 297 billion

Mumbai:
Total: $209 billion

Its good to be patriotic, but you are just making blind statements not supported by facts at this point.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banana

rcrmj said:


> lol what rubbish does your government being feeding you? i guess there is a serious brainwashing and stereotyping project going on there in India``
> 
> ask anyone has been to shanghai and mumbai, they'd just think you are kind of retard



Read again:

*in Terms of Industrialization.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jayron

@banana, it is not good to have industries in a city. it is a bad thing. if we do, it will be moved out of the city eventually.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banana

jayron said:


> @banana, it is not good to have industries in a city. it is a bad thing. if we do, it will be moved out of the city eventually.



I know that but only after the City has reached $30,000 Per Capita Income.

Bombay Right now is $15,000 Per Capita Income Nominal.

Still 5 Years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## funtoosh

rcrmj said:


> lol what rubbish does your government being feeding you? i guess there is a serious brainwashing and stereotyping project going on there in India``
> 
> ask anyone has been to shanghai and mumbai, they'd just think you are kind of retard


i also think most indian cities are much better than shanghai biejing.. only HK can try to come close


----------



## jayron

funtoosh said:


> i also think most indian cities are much better than shanghai biejing.. only HK can try to come close



LOL.. you Pakistani?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## funtoosh

jayron said:


> LOL.. you Pakistani?


no indian , why?


----------



## kkacer

big mouth indians alert

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jayron

funtoosh said:


> no indian , why?


 
your statements make indians look stupid.. that's why.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## conworldus

Banana said:


> In What Basis?
> 
> I think Bombay is already ahead than Shanghai in Terms of Industrialization.



I want whatever you are smoking...


----------



## funtoosh

jayron said:


> your statements make indians look stupid.. that's why.


its all perspective mate. when i am in my city i feel better than in hk or shanghai


----------



## Markus

Banana said:


> In What Basis?
> 
> I think Bombay is already ahead than Shanghai in Terms of Industrialization.



In terms of city infrastructure.


----------



## Banana

neutral_person said:


> Complete rubbish.
> 
> Its good to be patriotic, but you are just making blind statements not supported by facts at this point.



People here are not of the Feudal Stock.

It is Supported by Facts and Evidences. Look Below.



conworldus said:


> I want whatever you are smoking...



Mumbai has More Fortune 500 Companies than Shanghai, Hongkong and Singapore. 

Fortune Global 500 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And The Gap will only be Increasing. 

Mostly Government owned Companies.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Companies_based_in_Shanghai

And Look at the Bombay List

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Companies_based_in_Mumbai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Don Jaguar said:


> Nice images of mumbai.
> 
> Skyline of karachi.



Arre yaar, every picture looks like having a great skyline if taken from a particular angle and distance.

If u really wanna compare MUM vs KHI,

better compare with the height of the skyline.

just having 2-3 100m odd towers doesnt comprise a skyline. Defination to samjho yaar. Sirf behas karni hai whether it has any valid point or not. 



Koovie said:


> anyone knows why they stalled construction of the India tower? This beast is planned to be 700 m high



Some issue with the height as BMC was sckeptical for the 1st of its kind project in India. Also there was some objection from the WAQF board as they possess some land there. ON their complaint, BMC got a standoff order from court.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Don Jaguar

WAR-rior said:


> Arre yaar, every picture looks like having a great skyline if taken from a particular angle and distance.
> 
> If u really wanna compare MUM vs KHI,
> 
> better compare with the height of the skyline.
> 
> just having 2-3 100m odd towers doesnt comprise a skyline. Defination to samjho yaar. Sirf behas karni hai whether it has any valid point or not. :hang2



Mumbai has better skyline.

Waisay mein tu is mamlay mein behas ker hi nahi raha tha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harpoon

In UAE every building above a certain height should have a helipad on roof so that in case of a fire or some other tragedy the civil defense (fire force) can rescue the stranded people from the roof using choppers. Does Mumbai have anything like this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Backbencher

seems like funtoosh is another id of icewolf 
Atleast put those green colors in that flag zone loser .


----------



## Don Jaguar

harpoon said:


> In UAE every building above a certain height should have a helipad on roof so that in case of a fire or some other tragedy the civil defense (fire force) can rescue the stranded people from the roof using choppers. Does Mumbai have anything like this?



You mean mumbai sucks?


----------



## Icewolf

Akash A. said:


> seems like funtoosh is another id of icewolf
> Atleast put those green colors in that flag zone loser .


 
aaja zaid hamid thread may aur dekh kya biryani pakhara hai funtoosh


----------



## Backbencher

@ Don - So quick to bounce on anything against Mumbai ......eh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Don Jaguar

Akash A. said:


> @ Don - So quick to bounce on anything against Mumbai ......eh



See post # 108 by harpoon.


----------



## Awesome

sherindian said:


> do u think the committe that approved 78 buildings in one day are idiots???
> in entire history of india not even 10 skyscrapers are approved in one day,why 78??
> first of all real estate in mumbai can never be in downfall, its boom time.
> 
> there are 500 tall buildings uc in mumbai right now(over 30 floors) and another 1000 are in pipeline. add to that 2 different metros one for mumbai and another for navi mumbai and 2 airports and 1 monorail.
> 
> i think its a great decision... keep them coming.



I've heard the same before... I speak from experience of living through the biggest real-estate boom in recorded history.


----------



## geeknix

Chinese bank ditches Iran gas project | DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

I want Mumbai to look like Gotham city one day

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

Asim Aquil said:


> I've heard the same before... I speak from experience of living through the biggest real-estate boom in recorded history.



Mumbai's Skyscraper boom is need based, otherwise we don't have such skyscraper craze in Delhi or Bangalore where there is no lack of space.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Don Jaguar

Karachi.


----------



## Backbencher

Bombay (Mumbai) City,Maharashtra,India: June 23, 2004

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harpoon

Don Jaguar said:


> You mean mumbai sucks?



It was question to Mumbaikars my friend.



nick_indian said:


> I want Mumbai to look like Gotham city one day



Without the Joker and and his friends. Batman (not the PDF one) is welcome to stay though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Don Jaguar said:


> Mumbai has better skyline.
> 
> Waisay mein tu is mamlay mein behas ker hi nahi raha tha.



Arre haan yaar. Wo to Icewolf saheb the jo emotions mein beh gaye. My Mistake.


----------



## INDIC

Don Jaguar said:


> Karachi.




Even Lucknow and Patna have such localities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Don Jaguar

My city Lahore. 








Gigawatt said:


> Even Lucknow and Patna have such localities.



Do they have localities like this?

That's the animation of creek vista when it will be completed i have shown you the under construction pic previously.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Backbencher

http://im.rediff.com/money/2010/jun/15lodha5.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAR-rior

***** Please. 



Don Jaguar said:


> My city Lahore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do they have localities like this?
> 
> That's the animation of creek vista when it will be completed i have shown you the under construction pic previously.



HA HA. something which is yet to take off frm the planning table. 

Do u really think the city which is infusing so much into infrastructure wont have such projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Backbencher

Don Jaguar said:


> Do they have localities like this?
> 
> That's the animation of creek vista when it will be completed i have shown you the under construction pic previously.


Dude i cannot tell about other cities but in lucknow alone there are more than half a dozens of these kinds of projects that are currently ongoing . 
To name a few they are omaxe ,eldeco , Ansal golf city in the extension of gomti nagar , sahara greens in the heart of GM, Dlf lko (Watch out for this  ) and many more.............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## abhishekgoel80

Don Jaguar said:


> Do they have localities like this?



Seems you are living in few decades back. Whats so special about it? Its a normal development.

Just take a look at the Indian builders completed and upcoming projects. To name a few Unitech, DLF, Sahara, Lodha, Ansals, Hiranandani, Jaipuria, Jaypee, Gaur, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Backbencher

Akash A. said:


> Dude i cannot tell about other cities but in lucknow alone there are more than half a dozens of these kinds of projects that are currently ongoing .
> To name a few they are omaxe ,eldeco , Ansal golf city in the extension of gomti nagar , sahara greens in the heart of GM, Dlf lko (Watch out for this  ) and many more.............


This ansal glf city will have a 5 star hotel , a 3 star one , many apartments , a golf course  , escorn temple  , villas , IT parks ..etc 
When completed in 2015 it will be one hell of a place to live in . I got lucky enough to own a villa in this township

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## INDIC

Don Jaguar said:


> My city Lahore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do they have localities like this?
> 
> That's the animation of creek vista when it will be completed i have shown you the under construction pic previously.


 
Yes.........


----------



## Don Jaguar

WAR-rior said:


> HA HA. something which is yet to take off frm the planning table.



See post # 118 this project is almost completed.



WAR-rior said:


> Do u really think the city which is infusing so much into infrastructure wont have such projects.



I was talking about patna and lucknow.


----------



## Backbencher

Hazratganj Lucknow HAMARA GANJ [HD] - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Please put pictures of hiranandani as well . I love that whole area


----------



## Banana

nick_indian said:


> Please put pictures of hiranandani as well . I love that whole area



Are you talking about Powai?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Backbencher

Don Jaguar said:


> See post # 118 this project is almost completed.
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about patna and lucknow.


Dude when i see lahore and Karachi in the endless youtube videos i sometimes sit back and realise that this is just the same as lucknow . How can you guys even think of competing with the tier 2 cities of India . Trust me u guys have a lot to catch up . This hollow pride will take you nowhere . 
U showed me a group of apartments and called it development  . Really dude stop being in denial mode

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Banana said:


> Are you talking about Powai?



yeah yeah , My relatives from Bombay live there .


----------



## Banana

nick_indian said:


> yeah yeah , My relatives from Bombay live there .



Go here. Very High Quality Pics.

Photos of Hiranandani Gardens Powai, Mumbai | Diary of a White Indian Housewife

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Don Jaguar

Akash A. said:


> Dude when i see lahore and Karachi in the endless youtube videos i sometimes sit back and realise that this is just the same as lucknow . How can you uys even think of competing with the tier 2 cities of India . Trust me u guys have a lot to catch up . This hollow pride will take you nowhere .
> U showed me a group of apartments and called it development  . Really dude stop being in denial mode



See my previous post i said mumbai is better.

And on youtube there is BS propaganda about pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Don Jaguar said:


> See post # 118 this project is almost completed.
> 
> Dont know dude. The pic in 118 doesnt look the same as in the renders. I took it for another projects.
> 
> I was talking about patna and lucknow.



There was a time when Lahore was compared to Delhi and Khi with Bom. Now the comparision is with Patna and Lucknow. Now thats what I am talking bout.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Backbencher

Don Jaguar said:


> See my previous post i said mumbai is better.
> 
> And on youtube there is BS propaganda about pakistan.


In youtube i always try to find the positives of pakistan .
I really appreciate your karachi mayor for the development that he has started .....what was his name ......maybe mustafa kalam .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Don Jaguar

Akash A. said:


> In youtube i always try to find the positives of pakistan .
> I really appreciate your karachi mayor for the development that he has started .....what was his name ......maybe mustafa kalam .



Mustufa kamal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Anees

this much construction but what about the infrastructure ????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Don Jaguar

WAR-rior said:


> There was a time when Lahore was compared to Delhi and Khi with Bom. Now the comparision is with Patna and Lucknow. Now thats what I am talking bout.



Corrupt governments one after another.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Backbencher

The Ambedkar maidan , GM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Don Jaguar

Anyone from kerala here?


----------



## Backbencher



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAR-rior

Don Jaguar said:


> Corrupt governments one after another.



What can Govt do when all the funds are funnelled thru the Army. First try build a strong Democratic govt or atleast the govt which can do what it decides and has no obligations from a hidden power.

The base has been weak since 1950. what do u expect suddenly?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Backbencher

Don Jaguar said:


> Corrupt governments one after another.


You might agree with me that the goverment sitting in India is possibly more corrupt than your entire tenure of governments in Pakistan , but still we are developing . 
My point is laying every fault upon the government isnt quite right on your part

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Don Jaguar

WAR-rior said:


> What can Govt do when all the funds are funnelled thru the Army. First try build a strong Democratic govt or atleast the govt which can do what it decides and has no obligations from a hidden power.
> 
> The base has been weak since 1950. what do u expect suddenly?



Whenever there was an army take over in Pakistan it was because of massive civilian government corruption.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cybertron

Don Jaguar said:


> Anyone from kerala here?



why?


----------



## Don Jaguar

Akash A. said:


> You might agree with me that the goverment sitting in India is possibly more corrupt than your entire tenure of governments in Pakistan , but still we are developing .
> My point is laying every fault upon the government isnt quite right on your part



No i don't agree with you our government is not only corrupt it is ghadar.

Many people tried to make Pakistan better. They were kicked out by the government.

Its a long story i cannot tell you all here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Backbencher

Dr Ambedkar Park in Lucknow - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Don Jaguar

cybertron said:


> why?



People of kerala are very good.

Can't understand why divya is quiet here?


----------



## Backbencher

Don Jaguar said:


> No i don't agree with you our government is not only corrupt it is ghadar.
> 
> Many people tried to make Pakistan better. They were kicked out by the government.
> 
> *Its a long story i cannot tell you all here.*


Try completing your arguements sir .
When you will not make things clear to other people then doubts will always remain in peoples mind

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cybertron

Don Jaguar said:


> People of kerala are very good.




awwwww..... thank youuu 

btw thats not true

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harpoon

Don Jaguar said:


> Whenever there was an army take over in Pakistan it was because of massive civilian government corruption.



Army's job is not to run the country but to defend its borders..Period.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Backbencher

harpoon said:


> *Army's job is not to run the country but to defend its borders*..Period.


It depends on the country you are living in



Don Jaguar said:


> Anyone from kerala here?


I think Spark is from Kerela . 
I have a feeling that we have many indian posters from down south  .Its good to have their company .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Javad

Good for India with so many skyscrapers coming up. Quite interestingly all pictures of mumbai is taken from a bird perspective. Would be nice to see how well-maintained it is on the ground. Btw skyscrapercity.com is a good source to follow the development of any city of the world(including pakistani and indian) 

My personal choice would be to live in a Islamabad villa rather than in a apartment(unless it was a double storeyed penthouse with a huge rooftop garden).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Don Jaguar

Akash A. said:


> Try completing your arguements sir .
> When you will not make things clear to other people then doubts will always remain in peoples mind



Ok i will tell you in short.

Many people tried to make economy of Pakistan better by industrializing it but who ever tried this was treated very badly by the government. Government was treating them like they are against them in result they ran away from Pakistan and settled in other countries.


----------



## cybertron

Akash A. said:


> It depends on the country you are living in
> 
> I think Spark is from Kerela .
> I have a feeling that we have many indian posters from down south  .Its good to have their company .



Two who commented right above u are from that wasteland!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Backbencher

Don Jaguar said:


> Ok i will tell you in short.
> 
> Many people tried to make economy of Pakistan better by industrializing it but who ever tried this was treated very badly by the government. Government was treating them like they are against them in result they ran away from Pakistan and settled in other countries.


OK i trust u but then i find a man by the name of Imran Khan . I suppose he is also in favour of pakistans development but then why hasnt he ran away from Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Don Jaguar

harpoon said:


> Army's job is not to run the country but to defend its borders..Period.



Responsibility of army is to protect nation from every threat.



Akash A. said:


> OK i trust u but then i find a man by the name of Imran Khan . I suppose he is also in favour of pakistans development but then why hasnt he ran away from Pakistan



Government haven't treated him bad yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Backbencher

Don Jaguar said:


> Ok i will tell you in short.
> 
> Many people tried to make economy of *Pakistan better by industrializing it but who ever tried this was treated very badly by the government*. Government was treating them like they are against them in result they ran away from Pakistan and settled in other countries.


Another question which arrises is what benefit will *Pakistans government get by stopping Pakistans private players* to do their job ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Don Jaguar

Akash A. said:


> Another question arrises is what benefit will *Pakistans government get by stopping Pakistans private players* to do their job ?



Yup in many ways.


----------



## Backbencher

Don Jaguar said:


> Yup in many ways.


I'm sorry but could u plz be more specific

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harpoon

Don Jaguar said:


> Responsibility of army is to protect nation from every threat.



Then Sorry to say..your Army has a low opinion on the intelligence of the general population to elect able leaders.


----------



## aakash_2410

funtoosh said:


> its all perspective mate. when i am in my city i feel better than in hk or shanghai



If you're Indian can you please read this for us?







Because I have my doubts about you being Indian. Sorry


----------



## Don Jaguar

Akash A. said:


> I'm sorry but could u plz be more specific



If any big project is started which take more than 5 years to complete it will be denied.

The reason is other government will come and take advantage of it saying this is accomplished because of our efforts so vote us.

And the political party will lose the chance of getting the government again.

That's just one point.

There are many others i cannot tell you all.

In short government do not let Pakistan prosper.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Backbencher

Don Jaguar said:


> If any big project is started which take more than 5 years to complete it will be denied.
> 
> The reason is other government will come and take advantage of it saying this is accomplished because of our efforts so vote us.
> 
> And the political party will lose the chance of getting the government again.


Thanks for your answer sir . You've indeed have been a great help for me to understand a little more about pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## peaceful

3000 have been built in Shanghai

we honest hard working Chinese don't talk, we work and deliver results. on the other hand, indians refuse to work, they only talk.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Don Jaguar

Akash A. said:


> Thanks for your answer sir . You've indeed have been a great help for me to understand a little more about pakistan



I am here whenever you want. 

Mohammad Jawad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Backbencher

peaceful said:


> 3000 have been built in Shanghai
> 
> we honest hard working Chinese don't talk, we work and deliver results. on the other hand, indians refuse to work, they only talk.


Your name does'nt go by your post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## peaceful

we don't talk, we work.


----------



## Backbencher

Don Jaguar said:


> I am here whenever you want.
> 
> Mohammad Jawad.


I honestly appreciate your efforts sir 
Akash Agarwal .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aakash_2410

peaceful said:


> 3000 have been built in Shanghai
> 
> we honest hard working Chinese don't talk, we work and deliver results. on the other hand, indians refuse to work, they only talk.



Okay now go back and learn some Mao and Lenin.


----------



## Backbencher

aakash_2410 said:


> Okay now go back and learn some Mao and Lenin.


Just avoid yar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Backbencher

peaceful said:


> I feel really offended when I hear *low caste indian* mentioning Chairman Mao's name
> 
> 
> 
> and keep living in the wet dream


See i already told u that u should replace that name of yours

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Contract Killer

peaceful said:


> 3000 have been built in Shanghai
> 
> *we honest hard working Chinese don't talk*, we work and deliver results. on the other hand, indians refuse to work, they only talk.



Lol peaceful............. You are insulting Sino, china Today & your other mates.



peaceful said:


> I feel really offended when I hear *low caste indian* mentioning Chairman Mao's name
> 
> 
> 
> and keep living in the wet dream



Hans are termed Locusts in almost every corner of china.


----------



## IND151

Icewolf said:


> Same impression I had when I looked at Mumbai



*Karachi skyline*











*Mumbai Skyline*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banana

peaceful said:


> we don't talk, we work.



Talk about something here: 



Banana said:


> Mumbai has More Fortune 500 Companies than Shanghai, Hongkong and Singapore.
> 
> Fortune Global 500 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> And The Gap will only be Increasing.
> 
> Mostly Government owned Companies.
> 
> Category:Companies based in Shanghai - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> And Look at the Bombay List
> 
> Category:Companies based in Mumbai - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Backbencher

IND151 said:


> *Karachi skyline*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mumbai Skyline*


 This is my wallpaper now

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## peaceful

Banana said:


> Talk about something here:





are you trying to compare mumbai with Shanghai? 

dude, you are basically insulting yourself.


----------



## Royan

aakash_2410 said:


> If you're Indian can you please read this for us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I have my doubts about you being Indian. Sorry


Im Indian and I can't read a word of Hindi.Shall i post stuff in south Indian Languages??Then ask you to prove your nationality based on that?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Backbencher

Royan said:


> Im Indian and I can't read a word of Hindi.Shall i post stuff in south Indian Languages??Then ask you to prove your nationality based on that?


Dont take him seriosly sir . I'm sorry on his behalf

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Royan

Akash A. said:


> Dont take him seriosly sir . I'm sorry on his behalf


No need to feel sorry.
Its not that i take him seriously,just that from time to time one must put out a reminder we have 18 recognised languages in this country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Backbencher

Royan said:


> No need to feel sorry.
> Its not that i take him seriously,just that from time to time one must put out a reminder we have *18 recognised languages in this country.*


There are 22 official languages according to wiki bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## debashish_j20

After 10 years down the lane....INDIA will be the south korea while PAKISTAN will be the North Korea of South Asia......although military build up might be stronger on indian half...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## debashish_j20

Akash A. said:


> Dont take him seriosly sir . I'm sorry on his behalf


haha, avoid some stupid people in the forum, i'm indian and oriya(mothertongue) and can't read a bit of hindi too!!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
anyways,
I can compare chennai skyline with karachi but not mumbai at all!!
KARACHI--






CHENNAI--

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## rcrmj

funtoosh said:


> i also think most indian cities are much better than shanghai biejing.. only HK can try to come close


lol```clueless and extreemly brainwahsed 

does any indian city look like those bellow?












¸ßÂ¥ÃÔÂÛÌ³ - Ä¦Ìì´óÂ¥£¬Ä¦Ìì´óÏÃ£¬³ÇÊÐ½¨Éè ... d=596304&page=1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## protest

rcrmj said:


> lol```clueless and extreemly brainwahsed
> 
> does any indian city look like those bellow?



Nope. Not one. I think 'Funtoosh' is either false flagger or he is just ignorant.. China is superb in infrastructure. There I said it. Now go shake it off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## debashish_j20

anyways shanghai may be good in skyline but its nowhere close to mumbai when compared to companies based in the city.....most of the foreign conglomorates have their offices in shanghai rather than chinese which is industrialising it but more companies are there in mumbai which are based there......accept the truth and f.u.c.k off!!

and here even climate is not favourable to build such tall structures......the day temperatures sores to 47 degree celcius.....and we have height restrictions too......

coz' the steel used in the construction expands horribly....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kkacer

debashish_j20 said:


> anyways shanghai may be good in skyline but its nowhere close to mumbai when compared to companies based in the city.....most of the foreign conglomorates have their offices in shanghai rather than chinese which is industrialising it but more companies are there in mumbai which are based there......accept the truth and f.u.c.k off!!
> 
> and here even climate is not favourable to build such tall structures......the day temperatures sores to 47 degree celcius.....and we have height restrictions too......
> 
> coz' the steel used in the construction expands horribly....


 big mouth, shanghai international company based over 2000 . the stock market value of shanghai is 5 times bigger than india

Shanghai is the commercial and financial center of mainland China, By the end of 2009, there were 787 financial institutions, of which 170 were foreign-invested.[49] In 2009, the Shanghai Stock Exchange ranked third among worldwide stock exchanges in terms of trading volume and sixth in terms of the total capitalization of listed companies, and the trading volume of six key commodities including rubber, copper and zinc on the Shanghai Futures Exchange all ranked first in the world.[Feb, 2009]


----------



## debashish_j20

kkacer said:


> big mouth, shanghai international company based over 2000 . the stock market value of shanghai is 5 times bigger than india
> 
> Shanghai is the commercial and financial center of mainland China, By the end of 2009, there were 787 financial institutions, of which 170 were foreign-invested.[49] In 2009, the Shanghai Stock Exchange ranked third among worldwide stock exchanges in terms of trading volume and sixth in terms of the total capitalization of listed companies, and the trading volume of six key commodities including rubber, copper and zinc on the Shanghai Futures Exchange all ranked first in the world.[Feb, 2009]



idiot, you don't understand english or what???
i'm talking about indigenous companies based in the city, not the international ones.......and mumbai leads in that!!!

also, most of the buildings in shanghai are hollow from inside which requires lesser concrete but looks solid from outside and thus they gain more height by foul play!! 
like this---





now answer the question, i posed in the first line and SHUT UP!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

WAR-rior said:


> There was a time when Lahore was compared to Delhi and Khi with Bom. Now the comparision is with Patna and Lucknow. Now thats what I am talking bout.


 
12-15 floors buildings are very much common in Lucknow and Patna, these cities are clean and have minimal percentage of slums.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

debashish_j20 said:


> idiot, you don't understand english or what???
> i'm talking about indigenous companies based in the city, not the international ones.......and mumbai leads in that!!!
> 
> also, most of the buildings in shanghai are hollow from inside which requires lesser concrete but looks solid from outside and thus they gain more height by foul play!!
> like this---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now answer the question, i posed in the first line and SHUT UP!!




^^ really mate, NO need for such language and agitation. Hostility provokes hostility and I think you've derailed this thread enough. Let's try and keep PDF as clean and harmonious as possible so we can ALL enjoy browsing. A debate is on thing but foul-mouthed abuse is quite another.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## funtoosh

debashish_j20 said:


> After 10 years down the lane....INDIA will be the south korea while PAKISTAN will be the North Korea of South Asia......although military build up might be stronger on indian half...


so n korea is better no.. it is the keep of china,, which is what pak wants to be. lol


----------



## debashish_j20

^^^i don't want to derail this thread too but only these stupid chinese are provoking me!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kkacer

debashish_j20 said:


> idiot, you don't understand english or what???
> i'm talking about indigenous companies based in the city, not the international ones.......and mumbai leads in that!!!


 rofl, we have over 500000 indigenous companies based in shanghai, india ?

List of tallest buildings in Shanghai 

101 floors




List of tallest buildings in Shanghai - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


2	Jin Mao Tower	421 / 1,380	88	1998	Tallest building completed in the 1990s[14][15]
3	Shimao International Plaza	333 / 1,093	60	2005	[16][17]
4	Shanghai Wheelock Square	297 / 974.5	58	2010	[18]
5	Plaza 66	288 / 945	66	2001	[19][20]
6	Tomorrow Square	285 / 934	55	2003	[21][22]
7	Hong Kong New World Tower	278 / 913	61	2002	[23][24]
8	One Lujiazui	269 / 869	53	2008	[25][26][27]
9	Bocom Financial Towers	265 / 869	52	2002	[28][29]
10=	Grand Gateway Shanghai I	262 / 860	52	2005	[30][31]

india ? ? ? ?


----------



## Banana

kkacer said:


> big mouth, shanghai international company based over 2000 . the stock market value of shanghai is 5 times bigger than india
> 
> Shanghai is the commercial and financial center of mainland China, By the end of 2009, there were 787 financial institutions, of which 170 were foreign-invested.[49] In 2009, the Shanghai Stock Exchange ranked third among worldwide stock exchanges in terms of trading volume and sixth in terms of the total capitalization of listed companies, and the trading volume of six key commodities including rubber, copper and zinc on the Shanghai Futures Exchange all ranked first in the world.[Feb, 2009]



Mumbai is ahead than Shanghai in Fortune 500 Companies.

Mumbai and Shanghai are Equal in Terms of Stock Exchange - Market Capitalization nearly 2 Trillion Dollars.

So Mumbai = 1 Shanghai = 0.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RISING SUN

sherindian said:


> Mumbai: On Saturday, High-rise Committee chairman Shafi Parkar and BMC commissioner Sitaram Kunte approved development proposals for 78 skyscrapers " buildings above the height of 70 metres. Saying that Mumbai has *only 30 buildings of 100 metres* height or more, while Shanghai has 200 and New York close to 500, Mr Kunte made a case for buildings to get taller to circumvent the city's lack of space.
> 
> The High-rise Committee's approval for 78 skyscrapers (higher than 70 metres) in the near future, along with the support of the BMC commissioner, is set to change Mumbai's skyline in the near future.
> 
> Civic chief Sitaram Kunte and chief of the High-rise Committee, justice (retd) Shafi Parkar, both advocated the need for towers citing space crunch in Mumbai.
> 
> Participating in a seminar called 'Rising skyline of Mumbai' hosted by the practising engineers, architects and town planners association (PEATA) on Saturday, Kunte quoted an article in a reputed economics periodical, saying that Mumbai has only 30 buildings which are at a height of 100 metres or more, whereas Shanghai has 200 and New York has close to 500.
> 
> The present committee, appointed last year, has approved 38 new proposals of high-rises and 40 proposals which were pending with the last committee, said the civic chief. In his address, justice (retd) Parkar said tall buildings were a necessary alternative for the rising population of Mumbai. He stressed that enough space around the buildings was required for the high-rises.
> 
> Even as the limited space available makes it imperative to have high-rises, Mr Kunte said, a suggestion by the Maharashtra Chamber of Housing Industry (MCHI) to allow high-rises on small plots was not acceptable. He said the State government's approval to recommendations by the BMC on proposals for tall buildings - up to 120 metres - should not require the High-rise Committee approval and proposals for structures between 120 to 200 metres must be scrutinised by reputed institutions such as VJTI and IIT. Structures higher than 200 metres height must have structural consultants of international repute.
> 
> Mr Kunte assured the PEATA members and developers that the civic body will not go ahead on proposals without prior consultation. He also informed them that till May 31 this year, 326 proposals on high-rises were received by the High-rise committee, out of which 322 were cleared and 104 were pending. Sixty two are pending for submission of required documents.
> 
> In his welcome speech, PEATA chairman Pravin Kanekar said the city skyline was changing fast with diminishing textile mills and old chawls which used to be part of its identity. High-rises are a necessity and proposals for them should be cleared on priority, he said.
> 
> Making a presentation, Sunil Nesarikar, deputy chief fire officer of the BMC, said that soon, a 90 metre-high ladder will be procured to meet the requirements for fighting fires in Mumbai. Currently, the tallest ladder is 68 metres high and the tallest ladder available in the world is 120 metres high. The seminar was coordinated by architect Shirish Sukhatme and convened by Dr H M Raje and Ajit Khatri.
> For NDTV Updates,
> Mumbai skyline to get 78 times taller


What is wrong with these men? I am making rounds of Mumbai daily except few Saturday & Sunday. I can say with 100% guaranty that there are more than 30 even more than what other websites tell us. I have seen these building growing upwards since last two years. But in a day 78 more buildings approval. Man this is what I am thinking always. Rock and roll.


----------



## kkacer

Banana said:


> Mumbai and Shanghai are Equal in Terms of Stock Exchange - Market Capitalization nearly 2 Trillion Dollars.
> 
> So Mumbai = 1 Shanghai = 0.


 Shanghai Stock Exchange is the world's 5th largest stock market by market capitalization at US$2.3 trillion Shanghai Stock Exchange - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

Mumbai = 20 or 30 is the world's stock market by market capitalization ? ? ? 

Mumbai = 20 or 30 is the world's stock market by market capitalization ? ? ?


----------



## RISING SUN

Icewolf said:


> Lol... Most of the skyscrapers won't be finished by 2050.


Why does your your time runs so fast mate.


----------



## Banana

kkacer said:


> Shanghai Stock Exchange is the world's 5th largest stock market by market capitalization at US$2.3 trillion Shanghai Stock Exchange - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Mumbai = 20 or 30 is the world's stock market by market capitalization ? ? ?
> 
> Mumbai = 20 or 30 is the world's stock market by market capitalization ? ? ?



BSE - $1.1 Trillion
NSE - $1 Trillion

Total Market Capitalization of Mumbai Exchanges : $2.1 Trillion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Let this thread be about *MUMBAI SKYSCRAPERS only*.............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Che Guevara

kkacer said:


> Shanghai Stock Exchange is the world's 5th largest stock market by market capitalization at US$2.3 trillion Shanghai Stock Exchange - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Mumbai = 20 or 30 is the world's stock market by market capitalization ? ? ?
> 
> 
> 
> Mumbai = 20 or 30 is the world's stock market by market capitalization ? ? ?


its 14 not 20


----------



## RISING SUN

sherindian said:


> nice then what are these:


If I am not wrong buddy then this building is seen south-side from DADAR because I can see them when I am returning my home.


----------



## kingkobra

RISING SUN said:


> If I am not wrong buddy then this building is seen south-side from DADAR because I can see them when I am returning my home.



The closer one is sunshine tower

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

neutral_person said:


> Dude that is Mumbai. I would know, I was there last year. At least look properly before posting


This pic taken from somewhere around Charni Road & frontal direction is showing towards Nariman point. You can see the Trident hotel near Air India building(these two look like twins) in the middle of pic & across the sea shore.


----------



## Banana

RISING SUN said:


> If I am not wrong buddy then this building is seen south-side from DADAR because I can see them when I am returning my home.



You can look at Antilla from Lower Parel Station.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uchiha

The only thing beautiful in mumbai, the others are just soulless and unimaginative and cheap



Markus said:


> Karachi will never beat Mumbai in the same way as Mumbai will never beat Shanghai!


It had much chance to beat mumbai in the 70s and 80s
but mumbai didnt have immigration from villages at that TITANIC scale karachi did, and mumbai didnt have afghan refugees bringing guns and bombs with them. And because of the above two, as they were uneducated currupt politicians got voted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## debashish_j20

dude, this chinese guy kkacer is stupid or something,.....when we are talking about the most fortune 500 companies(mumbai>shanghai)...he is talking about the most no. of highrise towers in the city..such a dumb fool.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kingkobra

Banana said:


> You can look at Antilla from Lower Parel Station.



yeah and also imperial towers.



Uchiha said:


> The only thing beautiful in mumbai, the others are just soulless and unimaginative and cheap
> 
> 
> It had much chance to beat mumbai in the 70s and 80s
> but mumbai didnt have* immigration from villages* at that TITANIC scale karachi did, and mumbai didnt have afghan refugees bringing guns and bombs with them. And because of the above two, as they were uneducated currupt politicians got voted.



dude Mumbai has immigrants from all over the country, why do you think parties like shivsena and MNS were formed?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## debashish_j20

Uchiha said:


> The only thing beautiful in mumbai, the others are just soulless and unimaginative and cheap



yeah i agree with you, we indians and pakistanis should build more bildings which will be a symbol of art of south asia, not those western style buildings which the chinese have adopted..(no offence)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xataxsata

As usual chinese are posting off topic and cheap stuff..........exploiting extra leniency of Mods

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Uchiha

WAR-rior said:


> ***** Please.
> 
> 
> 
> HA HA. something which is yet to take off frm the planning table.
> 
> Do u really think the city which is infusing so much into infrastructure wont have such projects.


LOL, it's already done, check google maps type in search 24.777612,67.09018


----------



## xataxsata



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

Uchiha said:


> The only thing beautiful in mumbai, the others are just soulless and unimaginative and cheap
> 
> 
> It had much chance to beat mumbai in the 70s and 80s
> but mumbai didnt have immigration from villages at that TITANIC scale karachi did, and mumbai didnt have afghan refugees bringing guns and bombs with them. And because of the above two, as they were uneducated currupt politicians got voted.



Mumbai has huge a population of Gujaratis, Sindhis, Hindi-speaking people, South Indians along with native Marathis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Uchiha

WAR-rior said:


> What can Govt do when all the funds are funnelled thru the Army. First try build a strong Democratic govt or atleast the govt which can do what it decides and has no obligations from a hidden power.
> 
> The base has been weak since 1950. what do u expect suddenly?


Please never go full retard.



Akash A. said:


> You might agree with me that the goverment sitting in India is possibly more corrupt than your entire tenure of governments in Pakistan , but still we are developing .
> My point is laying every fault upon the government isnt quite right on your part


He's completely right. Mustafa Kamal did some good things, after his term got over, they eliminated the post of mayor entirely

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banana

This is Behind Inorbit, The Costliest Mall of the Country.


----------



## Uchiha

harpoon said:


> Then Sorry to say..your Army has a low opinion on the intelligence of the general population to elect able leaders.


80% are stupid.


----------



## xataxsata

Mumbai Metro

and Mumbai Monorail

both are under construction

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RISING SUN

kingkobra said:


> one of the first completely cladded building in mumbai will be kohinoor square in Dadar ( 203m-52fl + 117m-32fl)


Both of the buildings are located in western side of DADAR. Bigger 1 is near to railway line 10 minutes from my station. 2nd one is close to see as seen in video.


----------



## xataxsata

Some of the under construction Projects in Mumbai

PRABHADEVI | Ahuja Towers | 250 m | 53 fl | U/C






DADAR | Kohinoor Square | 203m-52fl + 117m-32fl | U/C






MAHALAXMI | Lodha Bellissimo | 222 m | 53 fl x 2| T/O






WORLI | Palais Royale | 320 m | 67 fl | U/C






LOWER PAREL | Indiabulls Sky Suites | 291 m | 75 fl | On Hold






WORLI | Oasis | 372m-82fl + 239m-53fl | U/C






WORLI | Twisting Horizons | 267 m | ~70 fl 






KANJURMARG | Radisson Blu Plaza Hotel | 144 m | 29 fl | U/C


----------



## Koovie

ok, this thread has become a classic dick measuring thread.......................
but wouldnt be surprised if people really start to post pics of their dicks on PDF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sherindian

^^^ not even a single of these buildings is properly planned or located at the right place. mumbai is going cons crazy but no planning of this cons will lead to a huge mess sooner or later. we should hire consultants who designed shanghai or some european ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RISING SUN

sherindian said:


> do u think the committe that approved 78 buildings in one day are idiots???
> in entire history of india not even 10 skyscrapers are approved in one day,why 78??
> first of all real estate in mumbai can never be in downfall, its boom time.
> 
> there are 500 tall buildings uc in mumbai right now(over 30 floors) and another 1000 are in pipeline. add to that 2 different metros one for mumbai and another for navi mumbai and 2 airports and 1 monorail.
> 
> i think its a great decision... keep them coming.
> 
> 
> 
> mumbai has ample space if u remove the slums. golibar, dharavi and many more. builders are ready to grab the land for development.


Dude now seriously I am thinking that you are not from Canada, you relate to Mumbai. Because no other person will remember the name of golibar. It's so small. There are many other big slums in Mumbai then why will someone remember the name of golibar.


----------



## xataxsata

WADALA | New Cuffe Parade | Lodha Dioro 205m - 63fl x 2 + more






NANA CHOWK | Le Palazzo | 150 m | 46 fl | U/C






LOWER PAREL | Namaste Tower - W Hotel | 301 m | 62 fl

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

kingkobra said:


> holy smoke from where did you get that number? I hope you are not considering entire MMR.
> 
> 
> 
> Golibar redevelopment is going on but it will take time and so will other slum projects, we can't wait for their completion.


You too know golibar. Man I think many of PDF members are my neighbor.


----------



## xataxsata

ALTAMOUNT ROAD | Altimo | 46 fl | U/C






MUMBAI CENTRAL | Fuego | 51 fl | Site Prep






LOWER PAREL | Lodha Place | World One 442m-117fl + World Crest 223m-57fl + more | U/C











PRABHADEVI | Orchid Crown | 337 m | 75 fl x 3 | U/C






MAHALAXMI | Minerva | 304 m | 82 fl | U/C






LOWER PAREL | Lotus Complex | 45fl + 41fl x 2 + 24fl | U/C






MARINE LINES | India Tower | 720 m | 125 fl

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sherindian

RISING SUN said:


> Dude now seriously I am thinking that you are not from Canada, you relate to Mumbai. Because no other person will remember the name of golibar. It's so small. There are many other big slums in Mumbai then why will someone remember the name of golibar.



lol i have lived a few yrs in mumbai and yes right now i am in canada doing engineering. btw golibar and bhendi bazaar is an imp slum and i named it bcoz it is being redeveloped one of the first ones to take off. dharavi will take time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xataxsata

LOWER PAREL | One Avighna Park | 260+ m | 64 fl |






MAHALAXMI | Vivarea | 45 fl x 3 






GOREGAON (E) | Orchid Woods | 190m | 55 fl x 3






BREACH CANDY | JK House| 145 m | 36 fl | U/C






KANDIVALI (W) | Ibis | 49 fl | U/C






PAREL | The Trident | 69 fl + 61 fl 






GOREGAON (E) | Lodha Fiorenza | 62 fl + 3 x 43 fl | U/C






DADAR | Sunshine Tower | 180+ m | 40 fl

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banana

For all Mumbaikars - Mumbai will reach the Developed World within 8 Years $40,000. 

We are growing at 16% Y-o-Y and even today when the rest of the other states are falling in Growth Rate, Backed by Solid Industrialization of 200 Years, We are still growing in Double Digits!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## RISING SUN

sherindian said:


> lol i have lived a few yrs in mumbai and yes right now i am in canada doing engineering. btw golibar and bhendi bazaar is an imp slum and i named it bcoz it is being redeveloped one of the first ones to take off. dharavi will take time.


Thanks for information,buddy. You are right about Bhendi Bazar buddy but wrong about Golibar. The bhendi bazar area is set to be revamped soon with the project being undertaken by Saifee Burhani Upliftment Trust initiated by Dr Syedna Mohammed Burhanuddin, head of the Dawoodi Bohra community.It is largest cluster redevelopment project in the city. While Golibar redevelopment is being done by Shivalik builder on plot by plot basis,1 building at 1 time basis. Many Natives(legal as well as illegal ones both) are opposing due to wide spread corruption.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Uchiha

This looks really creative, who's the architect that came up with the design?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xataxsata

Uchiha said:


> This looks really creative, who's the architect that came up with the design?



FXFOWLE - Award Winning Architectural Planning & Design Firm in New York

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## India defense

Icewolf said:


> Lol... Why are you always talking about France and India... Most Indians can't even locate France on a map



Now every Indian knows it .....where Rafale come from

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uchiha

xataxsata said:


> FXFOWLE - Award Winning Architectural Planning & Design Firm in New York


Foreign designed :\


----------



## sherindian

Uchiha said:


> Foreign designed :\


many mumbai buildings are foreign designed..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Uchiha said:


> Foreign designed :\




Most of the tallest and best looking buildings around the world are designed by Europeans or Americans.



> It had much chance to beat mumbai in the 70s and 80s
> but mumbai didnt have immigration from villages at that TITANIC scale karachi did, and mumbai didnt have afghan refugees bringing guns and bombs with them. And because of the above two, as they were uneducated currupt politicians got voted.



Mumbai has the same problem. It has a larger population than Karachi and it's half its size.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xataxsata

Uchiha said:


> Foreign designed :\



We have the money and we buy best in the world.

One can't experiment with the huge projects..........experience counts.......that's why we goes for the best and experienced.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AHMED85

xataxsata said:


> We have the money and we buy best in the world.
> 
> One can't experiment with the huge projects..........experience counts.......that's why we goes for the best and experienced.


 
1) Nice work..

2) Idiot so if you have a lot of money than why majority of poor peoples sleep at Bus Station, Railway station ets. Why peoples are suffering????

3) But according to this preplanned work you must apply in Guinness World Records.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kkacer

AHMED85 said:


> 1) Nice work..
> 
> 2) Idiot so if you have a lot of money than why majority of poor peoples sleep at Bus Station, Railway station ets. Why peoples are suffering????
> 
> 3) But according to this preplanned work you must apply in Guinness World Records.


 agree, shame on big mouth indians


----------



## danger007

kkacer said:


> agree, shame on big mouth indians




@chinis^^^^^^^^^^please wide your eyes......... then talk .... try to see world properly...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

AHMED85 said:


> 1) Nice work..
> 
> 2) Idiot so if you have a lot of money than why majority of poor peoples sleep at Bus Station, Railway station ets. Why peoples are suffering????
> 
> 3) But according to this preplanned work you must apply in Guinness World Records.


 
Yes, you are true Pakistan don't have poor and homeless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvunist

danger007 said:


> @chinis^^^^^^^^^^please wide your eyes......... then talk .... try to see world properly...



@INDIANS...come out of ur brown complex,Quit ur inferiority complex(obvious frm ur comments) then start pointing at others...


----------



## Che Guevara

*This forum has become useless *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## seethru

Icewolf said:


> Lol... Why are you always talking about France and India... Most Indians can't even locate France on a map



That's bullshit. An Educated person in India would be on an average more knowledgeable than his counter parts in other countries. French and British still enjoy reasonable influence if you will in India and naturally people know about them. And even more important things is, Indians being the "third world country" we are, study European History along with Indian History in school for Historic reasons! and Europeans don't. So we are more likely to be able to Point French on a map than a french guy Pointing out Asian countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Götterdämmerung

sherindian said:


> what answer does karachi have for this:
> igi was ranked 2nd this year in world airports, i bet mumbai will replace changi airport to be the first.



Second in terms of medium sized airports (25 - 40 m). Changi (40 m +) plays in a different league.



Banana said:


> Mumbai has More Fortune 500 Companies than Shanghai, Hongkong and Singapore.
> 
> Fortune Global 500 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> And The Gap will only be Increasing.
> 
> Mostly Government owned Companies.
> 
> Category:Companies based in Shanghai - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> And Look at the Bombay List
> 
> Category:Companies based in Mumbai - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



If that is the parameter of being industrialised, than my city Hamburg, which boast only a handful of Fortune 500 companies, is less industrialised (hence less developed) than Mumbai. 

It's hard to resist not to giggle by that thought.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Boson

Che Guevara said:


> *This forum has become useless *





Well said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banana

Götterdämmerung;3071809 said:


> Second in terms of medium sized airports (25 - 40 m). Changi (40 m +) plays in a different league.
> 
> 
> 
> If that is the parameter of being industrialised, than my city Hamburg, which boast only a handful of Fortune 500 companies, is less industrialised (hence less developed) than Mumbai.
> 
> It's hard to resist not to giggle by that thought.



Well then how do you define a City's Worth?

Government Infused One is not worth in my books.

If the People of the City can make Companies with Billions of Dollars of Revenue from Scratch, That is Worth it.

With the Government Infused (Read State Capitalism) Industrialization, Infrastructure Any Village can become a Great Cool City Overnight, But That Does not get My Respect.



> is less industrialised (*hence less developed*) than Mumbai.



That's your Assumption.

I clearly said In Terms of *Industrialization*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Banana said:


> Well then how do you define a City's Worth?
> 
> Government Infused One is not worth in my books.
> 
> If the People of the City can make Companies with Billions of Dollars of Revenue from Scratch, That is Worth it.
> 
> With the Government Infused (Read State Capitalism) Industrialization, Infrastructure Any Village can become a Great Cool City Overnight, But That Does not get My Respect.



BS, many of the biggest companies in Germany were first state owned and some still are, e.g. Deutsche Post, Deutsche Telekom, Deutsche Bahn, Volkswagen, practically all the big utility companies, Lufthansa, etc. Airbus wouldn't have survived the first years and compete with Boeing if it was not the state (Germany and France) put loads of money into the company, in a way it still does and both governments have huge influence in Airbus.

Japanese and South Korean industry are still heavily connected with and protected by the state.




Banana said:


> That's your Assumption.
> 
> I clearly said In Terms of *Industrialization*.



OK, so Mumbai is more industrialised than Hamburg?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xataxsata

AHMED85 said:


> 1) Nice work..
> 
> 2) Idiot so if you have a lot of money than why majority of poor peoples sleep at Bus Station, Railway station ets. Why peoples are suffering????
> 
> 3) But according to this preplanned work you must apply in Guinness World Records.



1. Cheap and personal attack, violation of PDF rules.

2. Because we have pakistan as a neighbor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banana

Götterdämmerung;3071886 said:


> BS, many of the biggest companies in Germany were first state owned and some still are, e.g. Deutsche Post, Deutsche Telekom, Deutsche Bahn, Volkswagen, practically all the big utility companies, Lufthansa, etc. Airbus wouldn't have survived the first years and compete with Boeing if it was not the state (Germany and France) put loads of money into the company, in a way it still does and both governments have huge influence in Airbus.
> 
> Japanese and South Korean industry are still heavily connected with and protected by the state.
> 
> 
> OK, so Mumbai is more industrialised than Hamburg?



Even Korean Top Companies are Mostly held by the State except a Couple like Samsung, Hyuandai.

Japan is Different Category. Most of their Companies During Meiji and Post WW2 were Set up by Entrepreneurs.

If the Chinese Government wants Tomorrow, They may shift the Headquarters of their Top 20 Companies to Lhasa, So Does Lhasa become Industrialized? 

Same is the Treatment of Chinese Government to Shanghai.

For Hamburg, Quite Subjective The Way you look, If you point me out Per Capita Income and Development, Then I could ask you, Is Saudi more Industrialized than China?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Banana said:


> Even Korean Top Companies are Mostly held by the State except a Couple like Samsung, Hyuandai.



So according to your logic, SKorea is less industrialised than India.



Banana said:


> Japan is Different Category. Most of their Companies During Meiji and Post WW2 were Set up by Entrepreneurs.



But the Zaibatsus were all funded by the state to the feudal families to start industrialisation as a compensation of lost political power. And the industry has always been heavily connected to the powerly bureaucracy of the MITI.



Banana said:


> If the Chinese Government wants Tomorrow, They may shift the Headquarters of their Top 20 Companies to Lhasa, So Does Lhasa become Industrialized?



Why should the Chinese gov. do this? Until now they have been more logical and reasonable than India in handling economic matters.



Banana said:


> Same is the Treatment of Chinese Government to Shanghai.
> 
> For Hamburg, Quite Subjective The Way you look, If you point me out Per Capita Income and Development, Then I could ask you, Is Saudi more Industrialized than China?



Oh, now it's per capita income and development and not Fortune 500 companies.

Saudi Arabia only has money by pumping oil with foreign technology.

In terms of income and HDI both Hamburg (GDP/capita 49.638 ; HDI 0.905) as well as Shanghai (GDP/capita 12.783 $US; HDI 0.908) are ahead of Mumbai (GDP/capita 9.695 $US; HDI 0.56)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kingkobra

RISING SUN said:


> You too know golibar. Man I think many of PDF members are my neighbor.



dude i am from mumbai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banana

Götterdämmerung;3072099 said:


> So according to your logic, SKorea is less industrialised than India.



My Respect goes more to Private Companies Started by Entrepreneurs and Achieved Success. State Capitalism doesn't mean Less Industrialized.




Götterdämmerung;3072099 said:


> But the Zaibatsus were all funded by the state to the feudal families to start industrialisation as a compensation of lost political power. And the industry has always been heavily connected to the powerly bureaucracy of the MITI.



Ok. But the Founders were more or less Indivuals.



Götterdämmerung;3072099 said:


> Why should the Chinese gov. do this? Until now they have been more logical and reasonable than India in handling economic matters.



You are Dodging the Question. 


> If the Chinese Government wants Tomorrow, They may shift the Headquarters of their Top 20 Companies to Lhasa, So Does Lhasa become Industrialized?





Götterdämmerung;3072099 said:


> Oh, now it's per capita income and development and not Fortune 500 companies


.

That would have been your argument between Bombay and Hamburg. Hence, I told its Subjective.

Let me ask you. Who do you consider More Industrialized and Why?



Götterdämmerung;3072099 said:


> Saudi Arabia only has money by pumping oil with foreign technology.



But Who is More Industrialized? - China with $4000 Per Capita or Saudi with $18000 Per Capita 



Götterdämmerung;3072099 said:


> In terms of income and HDI both Hamburg (GDP/capita 49.638 &#8364;; HDI 0.905) as well as Shanghai (GDP/capita 12.783 $US; HDI 0.908) are ahead of Mumbai (GDP/capita 9.695 $US; HDI 0.56)



It is the Reverse.

Bombay has More Fortune 500 Companies than Shanghai Followed by Hamburg.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ottoman-Turk

I think skyscrapers destroy a city if it has historical buildings , they dont go together , but if there isnt any historical and nice historical buildings then they are beaty e.g i hate skyscrapers in istanbul 

Sapphire of istanbul was recently tallest skyscraper in europe 







but compare it to beaty of historical buildings

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## neutral_person

^^^^ I must say, Istanbul is a beautiful city. Perfect blend of modernity and history.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Banana said:


> My Respect goes more to Private Companies Started by Entrepreneurs and Achieved Success. State Capitalism doesn't mean Less Industrialized.



What you respect more is your personal opinion. And earlier you said that Shanghai is less industrialised because many of their companies are state funded/owned. Quite a back peddaling, ey?




Banana said:


> Ok. But the Founders were more or less Indivuals.



More like clans.




Banana said:


> You are Dodging the Question.



How am I dodging the question when your question is nothing but an assumption of what the Chinese gov. might do? Are you crazy?


.



Banana said:


> That would have been your argument between Bombay and Hamburg. Hence, I told its Subjective.
> 
> Let me ask you. Who do you consider More Industrialized and Why?



Why not Shanghai as well? Of course Hamburg is more industrialised. Just look at our infrastructure and our high tech industry where Mumbai is still a few generations behind, not to speak of income, HDI and other social parameters.





Banana said:


> But Who is More Industrialized? - China with $4000 Per Capita or Saudi with $18000 Per Capita



Are you that dense? Don't you read what I write in my earlier posts?





Banana said:


> It is the Reverse.
> 
> Bombay has More Fortune 500 Companies than Shanghai Followed by Hamburg.



And yet, Mumbai is far behind Hamburg or Shanghai right now. 

Looking at the HQ of F500, Mumbai has just pathetic 6 companies, while Beijing has 41, yet nobody talks about Beijing as a business city. Munich, a city of 1 m population with 4 F500 companies earn almost 2x the revenue of the 6 in Mumbai.


----------



## peaceful

Götterdämmerung;3072476 said:


> What you respect more is your personal opinion. And earlier you said that Shanghai is less industrialised because many of their companies are state funded/owned. Quite a back peddaling, ey?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like clans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How am I dodging the question when your question is nothing but an assumption of what the Chinese gov. might do? Are you crazy?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Why not Shanghai as well? Of course Hamburg is more industrialised. Just look at our infrastructure and our high tech industry where Mumbai is still a few generations behind, not to speak of income, HDI and other social parameters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you that dense? Don't you read what I write in my earlier posts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, Mumbai is far behind Hamburg or Shanghai right now.
> 
> Looking at the HQ of F500, Mumbai has just pathetic 6 companies, while Beijing has 41, yet nobody talks about Beijing as a business city. Munich, a city of 1 m population with 4 F500 companies earn almost 2x the revenue of the 6 in Mumbai.



Most indians here don't have chance to see Shanghai/Hamburg in person, that is the biggest problem here.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

i was under impression that in india u need 30 years and thousands of tonnes worth of paperwork just to get one building built

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sherindian

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> i was under impression that in india u need 30 years and thousands of tonnes worth of paperwork just to get one building built



not anymore, that was india 10 yrs back.. now average time from proposal to cons is just 6 months. india is changing so r rules and regulations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kingkobra

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> i was under impression that in india u need 30 years and thousands of tonnes worth of paperwork just to get one building built



one honest man at the top and everything changes...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

bureaucracy and red tape suck.

those are always impediments to growth.....good thing india embraced capitalism sooner than later and slowly letting go of that old socialist/degenerate mindset.


----------



## seethru

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> bureaucracy and red tape suck.
> 
> those are always impediments to growth.....good thing india embraced capitalism sooner than later and slowly letting go of that old socialist/degenerate mindset.



who says we embraced capitalism?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kingkobra

seethru said:


> who says we embraced capitalism?



people who have no idea about India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

seethru said:


> who says we embraced capitalism?



you better hope you will....unless you want to continue to have the same 2 shirts in your closet and drive the same car for fifteen years 


actually to india's credit -- at least their babus and politicians look like peasants. In Pakistan, to get rich you join politics


----------



## peaceful

typical indian troll.

I grew up in Shanghai in the 1980s, I can assure you that Shanghai in the 1980s was far better than today's mumbai. mumbai is more like Yancheng in 1950s. 

I don't think india/mumbai is ever industralized.



kingkobra said:


> one honest man at the top and everything changes...



Your dishonest liar PM Singh once said mumbai would catch up with Shanghai in 5 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## seethru

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> you better hope you will....unless you want to continue to have the same 2 shirts in your closet and drive the same car for fifteen years
> 
> 
> actually to india's credit -- at least their babus and politicians look like peasants. In Pakistan, to get rich you join politics



if you stop your trolling. i ll explain it to you. it's called deregulation. That's what it is. It's not capitalism or free market or state capitalism like China. There's no commitment to any single Economic Philosophy. It's a Mixed economy and it will remain so in the foreseeable future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kingkobra

peaceful said:


> typical indian troll.
> 
> I grew up in Shanghai in the 1980s, I can assure you that Shanghai in the 1980s was far better than today's mumbai. mumbai is more like Yancheng in 1950s.
> 
> I don't think india/mumbai is ever industralized.
> 
> 
> 
> Your dishonest liar PM Singh once said mumbai would catch up with Shanghai in 5 years.



our politicians say many things 
we never believe in them...

PS:and don't you use such words for MMS  soniaji will get back at you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banana

Götterdämmerung;3072476 said:


> What you respect more is your personal opinion. And earlier you said that Shanghai is less industrialised because many of their companies are state funded/owned. Quite a back peddaling, ey?



Less Industrialized than Mumbai.



Götterdämmerung;3072476 said:


> More like clans.



Ok.




Götterdämmerung;3072476 said:


> How am I dodging the question when your question is nothing but an assumption of what the Chinese gov. might do? Are you crazy?



It's a Hypothetical scenario, A Question is still a Question. I am posting it for you once again.



> If the Chinese Government wants Tomorrow, They may shift the Headquarters of their Top 20 Companies to Lhasa, So Does Lhasa become Industrialized?





Götterdämmerung;3072476 said:


> Why not Shanghai as well? Of course Hamburg is more industrialised. Just look at our infrastructure and our high tech industry where Mumbai is still a few generations behind, not to speak of income, HDI and other social parameters.



That's What I said. It is the way you look.

Your Way of Measuring Industrialization : Let's look at the Parameters you considered.



> Hamburg is more industrialised. Just look at our *infrastructure* and our *high tech industry* where Mumbai is still a few generations behind, not to speak of *income*, *HDI* and other social parameters.



Too Much Cons with your Parameters: 

By applying your logic, Dubai and Riyadh will be More Industrialized than Bombay or Shanghai because they have a High Per Capita Income, Better Infrastructure and HDI than Bombay and Shanghai.

That is Why Your way of thinking is Flawed. 




Götterdämmerung;3072476 said:


> Are you that dense? Don't you read what I write in my earlier posts?



Seems You are Jacked up between words. Look above again. 




Götterdämmerung;3072476 said:


> And yet, Mumbai is far behind Hamburg or Shanghai right now.
> 
> Looking at the HQ of F500, Mumbai has just pathetic 6 companies, while Beijing has 41, *yet nobody talks about Beijing as a business city. *Munich, a city of 1 m population with 4 F500 companies earn almost 2x the revenue of the 6 in Mumbai.



Because Most are Government Owned Companies State Companies. Do they have Private Entrepreneurial Companies, Brands, Private Media, Entertainment Industry to speak off? No.

Many Companies of Mumbai like Hindalco, ICICI Bank, L&T, Essar Energy, Essar Oil, TCS are on the Verge of Breaking into Fortune 500 in the Next 2-3 Years. That's Why It told at the beginning that the Gap will be Increasing. 



peaceful said:


> typical indian troll.
> 
> I grew up in Shanghai in the 1980s, I can assure you that Shanghai in the 1980s was far better than today's mumbai. mumbai is more like Yancheng in 1950s.
> 
> I don't think india/mumbai is ever industralized.
> 
> 
> 
> *Your dishonest liar PM Singh once said mumbai would catch up with Shanghai in 5 years.*



That was a Delhi man. 

Ask to People of Mumbai of What they think. No one cares about Shanghai. 

We already are miles ahead in Industrialization. That's What Matters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sherindian

seethru said:


> who says we embraced capitalism?



yes we r capitalist country.
thats is theonly thing that works.


----------



## jatt+gutts

take off from bombay..will give you clear idea of mumbai at night

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aakash_2410

peaceful said:


> typical indian troll.
> 
> I grew up in Shanghai in the 1980s, I can assure you that Shanghai in the 1980s was far better than today's mumbai. mumbai is more like Yancheng in 1950s.
> 
> I don't think india/mumbai is ever industralized.
> 
> 
> 
> Your dishonest liar PM Singh once said mumbai would catch up with Shanghai in 5 years.



Do you know the meaning of word troll?

What is yunchang? Some sort of Noddle variation that was famous in 1850s?

Is EVER industralised? loooooool Okay then.

And you seem to say that on every single post of yours! It would be better if you just make it your sign? Just a suggestion. 



peaceful said:


> I feel really offended when I hear low caste indian mentioning Chairman Mao's name



Hahaha didn't know chinis had castes? By the way are chinis castes based on facial features? Such as let's say lips, cheeks, nose or Eyes? Like a person with bigger eyes, sharp features, taller, strongly built are considered to be superior (Indo-Aryans) then let's say short, chubby, round faced, waekly built Mongoloids? 

By the way who are you on about? Muo the commie terrorist? Who ruined the life of 1.6 billion people but yet somehow managed to make them think they're leading better way of life? Who most of the world (apart from these 1.6 billion people) has taken dislike to and don't have really good views about him?


----------



## aakash_2410

Double post


----------



## SHAMK9

Icewolf said:


> Lol Mumbai "skyline" and karachi skyline are pretty much the same


karachi or any other pakistani cities dont have a sky line, the tallest building in pakistan has 41 floors only

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ajit Mogan

Mumbai is a global city and where Shanghai stand? And Mumbai will has more than 100 skyscraper which more than 100 metres high next year. I don't kown how many skyscraper Shanghai has, but I kown it can't compare to Mumbai.


----------



## kingkobra

Ajit Mogan said:


> Mumbai is a global city and where Shanghai stand? And Mumbai will has more than 100 skyscraper which more than 100 metres high next year. I don't kown how many skyscraper Shanghai has, but I kown it can't compare to Mumbai.



dude please do some research before you post...


----------



## Ajit Mogan

Banana said:


> Less Industrialized than Mumbai.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Hypothetical scenario, A Question is still a Question. I am posting it for you once again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's What I said. It is the way you look.
> 
> Your Way of Measuring Industrialization : Let's look at the Parameters you considered.
> 
> 
> 
> Too Much Cons with your Parameters:
> 
> By applying your logic, Dubai and Riyadh will be More Industrialized than Bombay or Shanghai because they have a High Per Capita Income, Better Infrastructure and HDI than Bombay and Shanghai.
> 
> That is Why Your way of thinking is Flawed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems You are Jacked up between words. Look above again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Most are Government Owned Companies State Companies. Do they have Private Entrepreneurial Companies, Brands, Private Media, Entertainment Industry to speak off? No.
> 
> Many Companies of Mumbai like Hindalco, ICICI Bank, L&T, Essar Energy, Essar Oil, TCS are on the Verge of Breaking into Fortune 500 in the Next 2-3 Years. That's Why It told at the beginning that the Gap will be Increasing.
> 
> 
> 
> That was a Delhi man.
> 
> Ask to People of Mumbai of What they think. No one cares about Shanghai.
> 
> We already are miles ahead in Industrialization. That's What Matters.


 

Mumbai has Bollywood and many other giant companies, and no one kown what ShangHai has.



kingkobra said:


> dude please do some research before you post...



I tell you the truth coward.


----------



## Skyline

This is very interesting news, I love these kind of developments. 
Congratulations to Mumbai Indians!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roll in deep

Ajit Mogan said:


> Mumbai is a global city and where Shanghai stand? And Mumbai will has more than 100 skyscraper which more than 100 metres high next year. I don't kown how many skyscraper Shanghai has, but I kown it can't compare to Mumbai.



I can't keep laughing, you win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shinigami

Skyline said:


> This is very interesting news, I love these kind of developments.
> Congratulations to Mumbai Indians!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kewell333

Ajit Mogan said:


> Mumbai is a global city and where Shanghai stand? And Mumbai will has more than 100 skyscraper which more than 100 metres high next year. I don't kown how many skyscraper Shanghai has, but I kown it can't compare to Mumbai.



I have no words.....

By the way.... higher than 100 metres? Shanghai has more than 3000 last year...


----------



## 53fd

While rest of the country suffers.

Mumbai is much more densely populated & congested than Karachi. Hence, it makes more sense to build skyscrapers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kingkobra

Ajit Mogan said:


> Mumbai has Bollywood and many other giant companies, and no one kown what ShangHai has.
> 
> 
> 
> I tell you the truth coward.


 
I won't dignify this with a response...as i sense you are a false flagger so enjoy your day..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jayron

bilalhaider said:


> While rest of the country suffers.
> 
> Mumbai is much more densely populated & congested than Karachi. Hence, it makes more sense to build skyscrapers.


 
it has nothing to do with poverty of the rest. it is not the government that is building but private companies. if this could stimulate the economy then it will only be a good news for the poor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## funtoosh

mumbai is easily better than any chini city, becasue anyone can come and go and live. noneed of permits for indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rcrmj

Ajit Mogan said:


> Mumbai is a global city and where Shanghai stand? And Mumbai will has more than 100 skyscraper which more than 100 metres high next year. I don't kown how many skyscraper Shanghai has, but I kown it can't compare to Mumbai.


low IQ and stupidity is all i can discribe you,
check this, if you want keep yourself deluded then dont

Shanghai - SkyscraperPage.com
Shanghai Skyscraper Diagram - SkyscraperPage.com

and the slum capital mumbai
Diagrams - SkyscraperPage.com
they are all residential, which it means Mumbai is least commericalized or industrialize... because like 90% of 200+ highrises in any cities world wide are for office, service and commerical purporses.. but India is an exception, there is little demand of highrises for commerical, services and industrial needs (which is another reality check of 'India is service/software power').. which explains very well of its social development stage (primitive factor driven economy by WIPO)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

alright Indian economy news not allowed and this thread has already served the purpose.

Post skyscraper in existing threads only


----------



## funtoosh

Roll in deep said:


> I can't keep laughing, you win.


sont worry , you are from sgp, it is the only asian country that can compete with mumbai


----------

